

Apple Announces Beatles Collection - ankushnarula
http://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/the-beatles/id136975

======
sigzero
I am at a loss for words. Mostly because they are bads ones and I don't like
being negative.

------
modernerd
Worth noting that the dispute dates back to 1978, so it's a big deal for many
that it's come to an end; perhaps not for people who aren't interested in
buying music they already own, but the achievement's still worth celebrating.

It's hard for Apple to announce anything quietly these days, so I think
they've managed it pretty well; a leak to the WSJ, an understated holding page
(albeit with a rather bold claim), and a stylish full-screen feature on the
homepage.

Anything bolder might have raised even more false hopes of something 'bigger'.
Anything more demure and it might have failed to give credit to a quarrel
that's lasted over three decades.

------
kieranyo
That was it? One more thing?

------
xentronium
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Corps_v._Apple_Computer> somehow relevant.

------
celticjames
Anyone know the technical details? DRM? Remastered recordings? Bitrates?
Available in all markets?

i see that Live at the BBC, Anthology, and Yellow Submarine Songtrack (not
Soundtrack) are not there. So not quite compleat beatles.

~~~
G_Wen
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITunes_Store#File_format> 256kbps .m4a file with
an option to convert to an .mp3. For anyone who takes music quality seriously
the lack of a lossless option is a big turn off. No DRM on the purchases
unless you live in Japan where some albums are covered by DRM.

Will do more research when I get home.

------
growt
downvote me to hell, but: booooring!

I was hoping for streaming :(

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
Gruber was right last night when he pointed out that it was never going to be
anything that big else they'd be hosting a full event for it.

It's nice and a nice bit of PR for Apple but nothing more. It's not as if this
is music that was unavailable, it's just music that was unavailable on iTunes.
It was always going to happen sooner or later.

------
umjames
I should have figured as much, but part of me was hoping it was something like
the official release of iOS 4.2.

I figured it was November, and we already knew what the features were going to
be, so no need for Jobs to give a presentation. I just couldn't figure out
what would make it a day I'd never forget. I guess I'm still wondering what
about this is something I'd never forget.

~~~
panacea
Ok, let's assume everyone knows who The Beatles are and will never forget them
or their music (and above a certain age that is a more than reasonable
assumption).

So the teaser banner said: "Tomorrow is just another day. That you'll never
forget."

Post announcement, you can read it as: "Today is just another day that you'll
never forget The Beatles."

Which is true (even though it was deceptive... but it was just a teaser banner
on a website after all).

------
latch
Ughh...truly I was hoping this wouldn't make it on here.

~~~
natep
Well, the announcement post got >100 upvotes, so I think it's appropriate that
the follow-up gets to the front page (even if it's anticlimactic).

------
sainttex
This still doesn't explain why I haven't been able to add new applications to
iTunes Connect for the past few days, until now. They seriously stopped that
process for this?

~~~
sainttex
Why the downvotes? This morning after they launched this, you could once again
add apps and they'd actually show up in iTunes Connect.

------
itg
This was blown way out of proportion by the media. Did anyone really think
Apple would introduce streaming without Steve Jobs doing a presentation on it?

~~~
roc
The media has no vested interest in maintaining skepticism anymore, on any
event, in any context.

People keep coming back to the respective sites no matter how many times they
blow minor things out of proportion. No matter how many times they construct
huge stories around zero facts. No matter how many times they skew things into
a false dichotomy to rile up bases. No matter how many times they ignore the
important in favor of the soundbite.

So, yeah, _of course_ it was blown out of proportion. They had nothing else
_easy_ to write about that would garner half as much attention as veiled
promises of magic from Cupertino on an otherwise quiet Monday.

------
MykalM
I not sure if they will make alot of money, If i remember right the copyright
for the Beatles earliest songs are about to expire, i am wonder if EMI is
doing this to squeeze any money out of these song?

~~~
bonaldi
The copyright on the original vinyl performances is going to expire, hence the
rash of remastering. New works = fresh copyright.

~~~
barclay
Jesus. I had never realized that.

------
sandipc
today's a day I won't forget? The day Apple announced yet another way to buy
songs from the world's most popular band?

~~~
DrJokepu
It's a reference to Beatles's[del][del][del] Paul McCartney's song "Another
Day". And this is kind of a big deal as Beatles was one of the last really big
top-tier bands that blocked every attempt to distribute their records online.
They still cannot be streamed on Spotify but it's just a question of time now.

I feel that many people here don't really appreciate the importance of this.
This is really the beginning of the end of the old ways of the music recording
industry, and a new music recording industry is emerging right now. Very
interesting times indeed for those of us who are working in this field or
anyone who loves music.

And yes, it was Apple, not any of the major record labels or consumer
electronics companies that has brought us this change.

~~~
coliveira
I think this is more like the end of the end... The traditional model is dead
for many years already.

~~~
glhaynes
I was amazed to see someone say yesterday that 3/4ths of music is still sold
on CDs. I can't remember the last time I even _considered_ buying a CD.

~~~
smackfu
Easy to play CDs in the car.

~~~
leviathant
Over two years ago I bought an Alpine head unit for my car that doesn't even
take CDs. It has an iPod jack, a USB jack, and an 1/8" audio jack. The day
before I installed that was the last day I even considered buying or burning
audio CDs.

